# 1542 MonArk - WingClipper



## derekdiruz (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, thought I'd share progress of my most recent build. Sold my last boat, the 14ft v bottom. With that, I learned a lot, but I didn't care much for the shallow V versus a flat bottom, and with the sale of the boat and trailer, I about traded even for my current boat after purchasing this.

It's a 1542 flat bottom, riveted hull, with oh so many rivets. It's beat up, has seen better days, but I'm hopeful in that I can restore it like many I've seen here. Having owned it for a few months, today and yesterday I started my build. I began with the trailer. I retrofitted the current boat to my old trailer, as it was in much nicer shape than the other trailer that the flat bottom had come on. New bunks, new winch (as the old one was shot), and a new bow stop, and bada-bing, now I'm ready to roll.

Today I then began with the actual hull of the boat. I tore down the transom, because the old wood was SHOT. For the love of God, the wood was held in place with SO many bolts; and every single bolt had SO much putty or JB weld or whatever else on both sides. Therefore, it took way too long. Finally though, after grinding welds and rivets off, I've managed to get it apart. My close friend will be welding closed most of the holes, and rewelding the corner braces on. 

My plans are for a completely aluminum transom, though that may change. I've been swaying that direction, but I guess I could do wood again like I did on my previous boat. I just don't want it to be insanely difficult like this was to remove when it rots. Fun fact, there were three big plates of aluminum on the transom, two on the outside, one on the inside. See pics attached. All plates were 3/8". I doubt they'll be going back on because they looked to be non OEM.




My plans for this boat include:
-New Transom
-Rear Bench turned into a gun box/battery box
-Big wide open Aluminum Floor
-Front bench turned into large deck to the front
-reattach bow mount electric motor
-9.9 outboard or 8hp longshaft motor (not sure how much I would need a longshaft/surface drive vs. normal outboard)
-Steelflex
-lighting, etc.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jan 21, 2017)

Finished gutting the boat completely today. Also figured out my design I think. I was glad to see that when I pulled most of the stuff out, that I'd be able to reuse plenty of the hinges on the current hatches (on the bench seats), and also that things would work out very conveniently.

Here's a picture of what I'm thinking. The rear deck will be roughly 54x33 while the front will be roughly 64x54. Both are quite a bit bigger than what I had expected, and I'm very excited for the space. Finally I'll be able to walk around on a deck while my girlfriend hog up the front! Lol. It'll also fare quite well with duck hunting. A blind will be coming for the winter, much after this is completed.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks good. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 12, 2017)

Got the new transom installed today. I hate doing these because it's sit and wait for sealant to dry. I did the old timers formula for 3 coats all around followed by 2 coats of just spar varnish. First time using the old timers formula so I'm interested to see it in action. Previously I've just done 2 coats or so of spar varnish. 

Also I got in some solid rivets. I'll be replacing the rivets on the bottom that were previously replaced with small hex bolts and nuts. Fortunately I believe there's only 4 or 5 of them, but tons of little holes above the waterline that will get a rivet in them as well. Then, steel flex time with coat it inside. It's difficult to find time to do this with school and crappy north east Ohio weather, but it'll get applied in a week or so. After all the stuff is done, it'll finally be time to deck it out. I believe I'll change a bit of how it'll be laid out, styling it a bit more towards fishing rather than hunting. I've come to this conclusion because I don't spend much time in the boat for duck hunting, but I spend all day in it fishing!

Also, another thing I'd been doing lately was searching for a bigger motor. I have a 6hp motor that will suffice to push me around for now, but I've been intending to sell it to fund a newer 9.9 or so. Also considering building a surface drive for it.

More updates to come.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 19, 2017)

Spent the entire morning grinding every rivet there was.. I'd guess there were roughly 75 covered in what looks to be jb weld. Took a wire brush and took it all off, then filled the boat with water. To my surprise, only 4 leaked.. 1 rivet, and 3 small bolts that replaced a rivet at some point. Also found a 2 inch long by about 1/2 inch hole in the rear near the transom that was covered with bondo? 

It will be visiting the welder next week to have everything sealed up. So far, I'm very impressed. I initially thought that with as much jb weld on the bottom as there was, I'd have 100 rivets to fix.

Steel flex has also been ordered. I got 1 gallon of regular with 4oz of olive drab. That will go on the boat next weekend if time permits then the week after I'll likely put coat it on the interior seams. Then, finally, I can build the interior. This boat will be 100% watertight and I'll have peace of mind knowing so.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (Feb 20, 2017)

Been down the rivet lane before. Do yourself a favor, if a rivet is even questionable go ahead and re-buck it now. While you've already sanded around each one, if you want that piece of mind I'd do every one. I know it sounds like a lot of work, and it is but 2 people could buck every rivet in that boat In a day. That plus the steel flex, you will have a dry boat.

I always liked the old Monarks, built like tanks, Look at the knee braces, they don't build um like that anymore! Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks. Every rivet that didn't look perfect I tapped with the gun. I'm confident on it now, just hope that I can get it welded this week so the weekend I can apply steel flex

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 25, 2017)

Boat is at the welder now. Coming back in an hour. I'll be getting all the dumb little odds and ends welded up today, then steel flex is going on this afternoon. I've got the garage heated to 80 degrees, ready to roll! Things are going smoothly and progress is being made despite the 40 degree weather in northeast Ohio 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 25, 2017)

Got the steelflex applied today! This stuff was a freaking mess and difficult to work with, however for 70 bucks how can I complain.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 27, 2017)

Question for everyone, before I put the boat back on the trailer is it alright to do so when the coating is still semi tacky? The steelflex is quite solid, however when touching it my fingers will slightly stick to it, like when skin sticks together haha. I'm afraid that it'll be damaged from the carpet on the bunks. Also, when I poured a small amount of water on it, after 15 or so seconds the spot became cloudy, then I wiped off the water and the spot was now more tacky to the touch than before. 

Should the coating be 100% un tacky and solid prior to the trailer? 

I did the boat in my garage, at 77 degrees. The garage stayed about 75 degrees for the 1st 12 hours after application, then gradually dipped down to about 55 where it stayed for another 24 hours. Did the temperature affect something? Also when applying I was not formal in measuring the pigment added. I spilled about 1/4 of the pigment and used about half of the remaining for the full gallon of mixture.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 3, 2017)

Just finished framing the rear deck. I'll be adding a single hatch for a gas tank in the port side behind the existing bench. Otherwise, I'm going to cut the side of the front of the bench to open below the deck for throwing quick items there. Tonight, or maybe Sunday, I'll continue working on the rear deck, and when that's concluded I'll begin on the front! ...at least that's the plan! I'm still struggling with how exactly I want to lay out the front, but I'm thinking it'll just end up being framed over the existing benches, sort of like the rear deck.

With the back corners of the framing near the transom I had to get creative... I really didn't want to put holes in the hull, but, ended up drilling four.. ah well.


The angle used is 1.5x1.5 1/8" wall 6063. I've got about 20ft of 1x1 1/8" wall left from a previous project, so that'll tie in somewhere. All in all, 50ft of the 1.5" angle and 20ft of 1.5" 1/8" bar stock was purchased today and cost me only $80. Pretty happy considering that I've got plenty of 1/8" sheet left over to do the rear deck. Only things left to purchase are two more sheets of 4x8' 1/8" sheet for the floor and the front deck, and about 1000 more rivets.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 8, 2017)

Got some framing done up front. Will be adding more cross beams for the hatches and such. Hoping to have the decks cut this weekend if time permits. Will be painting next week, I think. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tman (Mar 8, 2017)

with the steelflex, were you able to see what the color was going to look like before you applied it?
and did you have any left over?


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 8, 2017)

The color looked exactly the same pretty much as the pigment. I didn't see the pigment though until I opened it.

I had some left over, but I mixed it in two batches, half and half. The left over amount was about 1/4 of the total amount and I just pitched it since it was already mixed. Being 73 dollars to my doorstep, I wasn't worried with trying to save any. Also, I put on a single very thick coat. 

For any other time I use this product, I'll use a spatula to spread it. It was miserable with a foam roller even and all I did was push it around. Something solid like a spatula or scraper would have been easier. 


I wouldn't go less than a gallon kit for a boat this size though. But with a 12ft boat I would consider a quart kit.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 10, 2017)

Got the rear deck cut and in place. Used a jig saw to cut the plate, and used .125 plate. So far I'm loving it, and it's structurally perfect. Super solid! I laid carpet too, but no pics of the glue drying. 

Front deck, floor and paint to come tomorrow, I hope!

Also, you can see my new power on the rear end too! Scored a 2000 Johnson 9.9 this evening from a local for 800 bucks. I'm anxious to get this thing on the water and cruise! 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 11, 2017)

Today's update:

As you can see in the first pic, the back deck is done. All that's left is a little bit of finishing touches around the hatch that's there (i.e. gluing carpet and fitting the lid better), as well as widening the opening below the bench. The floor was put in today too, it's a 1/2" horse stall mat from tractor Supply with pink insulation foam below. I saw it on YouTube and loved the idea for how simple it'd be to clean from hunting. So far, it looks like it'll be a winner but dang was it a pain to cut to size lol.

The second pic shows the front deck. The side with everything piled up is one hatch that's been cut and glued. The other hatch was also cut and glued but is on the floor drying. Tomorrow will come the other, and final hatch, over the existing bench. That area will also house the battery and switch panel at some point. The trolling motor will likely go back on soon too! Cannot wait to get it out, but it's finally looking usable and not filled with crap. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 21, 2017)

Finally got some weather above freezing to install the final hatch lids this morning! The boat, is finally looking like a boat again, and just in time: NE Ohio is supposed to be 60 this weekend with light rain, so needless to say I'll be out if I can!

The decks are primarily done. There are gaps that I need to fill with carpeted aluminum to the sides of the deck, as you may be able to see. Also, I have to paint the boat, and grind a few spots still, and that'll come likely tomorrow or this weekend. And, I have to frame a few tiny spots and add finishing aluminum, just for looks. Lastly, install the front trolling motor; I simply placed it for pictures this morning. 

I have a friend helping me with electrical, as I know nothing about it. There will be a four switch panel, with LED lights in the floor and hatches. Also, depth finder, TM, and Bilge. I did pick up a 40lb minn kota for the transom, in the event that I want to fish a few of the local electric only lakes too, it was free and lightly used!

Apologies for my rambling and jumbled thoughts. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 25, 2017)

Got the front and rear pedestals cut and in place. I still have yet to drill and bolt them down, but for now they're in place. Also, I got the trolling motor reinstalled. Everything needs painted up, so don't judge yet, but overall it's starting to look like a comfortable fishing boat again! Northeast Ohio has given me some beautiful weather to work with, so I took advantage. Hoping to register her this week and hit the water next weekend! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RStewart (Mar 26, 2017)

He boat looks good. You're doing a great job.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you. I have the completely installed the pedestals now, and I added two cup holders...the most important touch to add to the boat lol. This week I intend to foam out every inch I can, fill the gap on the decks, add electrical, and prep for paint. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RStewart (Mar 26, 2017)

What are you going to use for foam?


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 26, 2017)

Just the pink boards from HD. I'm thinking about halving the size of the front hatches, and adding a little more structure to allow for foam placement. The way she sits there's little place for foam and I intend to troll some deep areas for walleye at some point. While I doubt my boat will ever sink, and I'm a strong swimmer, I'm not one for chances lol. By my calculation I'll need about 2.75 of the 4x8 sheets of 2" board into my boat. Currently, I have one whole one.. so where can I put another 1.75? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 27, 2017)

Until paint, everything but foam is done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 1, 2017)

Took a while today to foam in every nook and cranny. I used 2" board from Home Depot and have about 2 full boards in the boat between the front and floor. The picture with the life jacket shows just how bif the storage on this boat is. Plenty of open space for all my needs. By my calculations I need another 1" board in the boat somewhere... so I'm getting creative I guess! Lol 

However, I could use some help here: does anyone have suggestions for what I can lay over the foam the in the hatches to keep them down? I'm looking for a cheap method, doesn't need to look great. 

I'm considering sealed 1/4" ply wood that will be carpeted over, but I don't want to use something I'd need to ultimately replace... hence my total aluminum build. Does anyone have suggestions maybe for cheap methods? Plastic? Aluminum sheet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 22, 2017)

Electrical is done. Only thing left are finishing touches!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 30, 2017)

I've got almost everything done other than painting it. I've slowly been working on the paint but the boats been on the water quite a few times in between. The plan is a multilayer camo.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop (Jun 2, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Took a while today to foam in every nook and cranny. I used 2" board from Home Depot and have about 2 full boards in the boat between the front and floor. The picture with the life jacket shows just how bif the storage on this boat is. Plenty of open space for all my needs. By my calculations I need another 1" board in the boat somewhere... so I'm getting creative I guess! Lol
> 
> However, I could use some help here: does anyone have suggestions for what I can lay over the foam the in the hatches to keep them down? I'm looking for a cheap method, doesn't need to look great.
> 
> ...



How bout dri dek
I am gonna use that on the bottom of my hatches, it keeps stuff above dry and allows air to flow through


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 3, 2017)

I like that idea, however for now I'm done spending money on it! lol.

I've fished this boat 20x or so, and have come to hate certain components.

In the coming months, I likely will re do the darn thing though. I didn't think about it, and the darn hatches are not able to be opened while seated. instead, I'm going to make it like a duck boat, which is what it really was intended for. The front deck will be 48" and have no hatches, it will be foam underneath. Then, along the one side (extending below the 48" deck), there will be an 8ft long rod locker/storage spot. I figure with a hatch that large, it can house all my crap like life jackets and paddles, then have my rods tossed on top while fishing. To boot, i'll make it watertight and lockable. --lastly that'll help open up the floor space for decoys, and the locker will suffice for guns while motoring out to hunt.

I'm going to toss the garbage rubber floor too, the darn thing weighs 96lbs and 1/16 diamond plate that replaces it will only weigh around 30lbs. Unfortunately, i'm going to have to wait on it because it'll cost me another $300 in aluminum. But I can reuse plenty of the angle I have already, and the electrical won't have to change either.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 18, 2017)

This was the month for the extra paycheck, so I decided to tear down and begin the build.... again. The pictures below aren't in proper order, however, you can see what I've done. I took off the carpet, removed the carpet glue, and added a small pod style hatch. The rear deck is now done besides making the hatch lid. I really like this format though, because I love having the huge open floor plan. Also, I guess if I'd like to "sight-fish" from the deck, I can still do so. Though, I usually bring my rtic 45 and I prefer to stand on that instead. Lol.

The front deck will be a low deck, only about 30 inches long. I wasn't going to add a deck, but the curve of the hull would make this space virtually useless without it. This will be entirely foamed in. The trolling motor will mount though on the top of the gunnels, where a deck about 12" will extend. I figure I can use this space to stow crap below, and it'll make removing the TM very easy for hunting season. 

I expect to have everything done with the aluminum work (minus maybe the floor) by this weekend. I'm using 0.063 aluminum diamond plate for the front deck & floor. The weight from this deck, with framing, combined with the rear deck, will be less than that of the original benches. By my calculations, even with the floor in, I'll only be adding 27 lbs!


----------

